# Time Lapse Meteoalerta 01-07-09



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jul 2009 às 23:03)

Ontem foi um dia bem passado em casa do Rebelo em Sesimbra e aproveitamos para fazer este vídeo. 

Nas imagens a serra que vêm é a Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2009 às 23:14)

Muito bom


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jul 2009 às 00:59)

Face ao que já nos habituaram, mais uma vez estão de parabéns!
Entre outros aspectos, destaco a beleza das formações de (penso que) “Cirrus Radiatus” e um “Sun Dog” interessantíssimo.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2009 às 01:19)

Muito bom 

A qualidade de sempre do MeteoAlerta bem presente neste time LapseContinuem

A musica também foi bem escolhida


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2009 às 08:39)

Parabéns Meteoalerta, sempre com boas produções...


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2009 às 09:05)

Fabuloso


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 09:04)

Para variar... MUITOS PARABÉNS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Continuem assim...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 10:43)

Como sempre, mais um interessante Time Lapse dos nossos Amigos MeteoAlerta ! 

Continuem malta!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2009 às 12:56)

Lindíssimo time lapse, lindíssima música!

Fantástico!


----------

